
News Corp launches new ad network to take on Facebook/Google - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/news-corp-to-fight-google-facebook-2514912101.html
======
bob_theslob646
>The new platform, called News IQ, will pull audience data from sites like The
Wall Street Journal, New York Post and Barron's and give advertisers a way to
reach specific audiences around safe content.

>While none of these new ad networks are as big as Google or Facebook's, they
are hoping to offer more brand-safe content at scale — major selling point for
advertisers spooked by terrorist content and suicide videos.

These guys think that they have a chance? Advertisters go where they get most
bang for their buck. Time will tell how they do, but it's really hard to
compete with Google and Facebook who know their audiences better then the
audiences know themselves.

